# clendening



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

fished clendening before the storm hit tues. 7 white bass, 3 channel cats and 1 dink saugeye. having a hard time finding saugeyes in clendening, are there any left? any one have any good suggestions on where to look for them and what to use?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have noticed that the saugeyes have been kind of hiding this year. Normally I catch quite a few around the bridges on 799 but this year, I have not gotten into them.Then again, I don't really target just saugeyes. the people I have talked to or heard talking, have been saying that they have not caught as many as normal. I do know they are there. Late last fall, a bunch of guys were gettign into them real good around the dam area. Catching 6-8 pound fish. I did not see this, but my uncle was in on it a couple trips.

Another thing that showed me they are still there, but at the same time made me realize why they might be a little more uncommon than before, is that a couple weeks ago, I saw a saugeye laying on the road that prob would have weighed 5-6 pounds if it were alive. But, there is was dead as could be. Not chewed on by animals, not covered in flies. Almost like it was fresh out of the water only it was dry and dead as can be. I could not believe it. It is these kind of people that make the fishing in the area worse.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i guess i will have to keep on trying and maybe some will show up. will probably try the bridge area. thanks


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I was bass fishing and caught a few eyes at the other end of the lake by the Tippecanoe ramp.


----------



## SaugeyeSlammer (Apr 13, 2004)

where is the tippacanoe ramp? is that the ramp off of 799, or the marina? Rockbass, I seen that saugeye, I still cant make sense of what it was doing on the side of the road. I actually measured it and it came to 28 inches and it weighed 9.5 lbs. Maybe it fell out of someones boat?


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

Hey Saugeyeslammer,
The tippic. launch ramp is in the bay off to the right down by the dam. When you are facing the dam going down lake go to the right when you can see the dam into that cove and you will see the raod and ramp. 
BGRAYSR


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

hey slammer!


man if I estimated that to be 5 or 6 pounds, then I bet the fish I have caught that I have guessed to be 10 pounds were actually 15 or so!   


Do you fish out there much??? If so, what do you drive?? I fish there a good bit, so chances are that I may have seen you there before. It was a shame though about that saugeye. Darn nice one. Bigger than I have caught.

Good fishing to you all!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

the tippecanoe ramp is on harrison county road 6 , norris rd, north of the town of tippecanoe which is on route 800 ---- dirty harry - what baits were you using to catch them?


----------



## SaugeyeSlammer (Apr 13, 2004)

I catfish down there a lot, I drive a purple 94 Ford Ranger. Yea, I'm not sure how accurate the scale was that I was using, since it wasnt mine, but I do know it was the fattest saugeye I've ever seen, although im used to catching those skinny piedmont saugeyes.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I will keep my eye out for you. I drive a 2000 Ranger. It is dark red or I think the actual color is bergundy. just a single cab looks like a 4 x 4 but it is not. I usually fish the bridge closest to the ramp on 799.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

1 dink saugeye 1 - 18 inch saugeye, 12 white bass, 4 catfish, 1 crappie was my total for today. sure wish i knew if white bass were good to eat . caught a lot and some of good size.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

White bass are great to eat. When you catch them cut the gill and let them bleed out and get them on ice as quick as you can. When you clean them leave a little meat on the skin because there is some dark meat that will have strong taste. If they are taken care of the right way and cleaned the right way i like them better than crappie, the meat is much more firm. I like them as much as bluegills and pretty darn close to perch.

Great job on all the fish you caught, sounds like a great day.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks for the info on cleaning white bass. i will give it a try.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I was bass fishing and got them on a 4" rubber worm. Got a couple pretty big crappies the same way doing the same thing. Funny thing though, I never did catch a bass that day.


----------



## katfishmcgraw (Apr 14, 2004)

still makes for a great days fishin though.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

went fishing with mrtwister_jbo and caught some white bass, catfish, pumpkinseeds, some small bass, no saugeyes. a guy at the ramp had a 4lbs. and at least a 6lbs saugeye. had a good time even though no saugeyes. gets my hopes up that there are saugeyes in that lake. better luck next time.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hey dennis thxs 4 the fishing trip had a great time  
we caught fish not what we were looking 4 but hey we caught fish lol
anytime u have a open seat just let me know  an i'll try 2 make it!
thxs 4 letting me use your other trolling rod an lure !!!
have a good weekend with the mrs. an tell her i said hi.
we'll do it again am sure !!!
mrtwister_jbo

that old guy had a real hog aleast 6lbs maybe 28'' or more!!!!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

will do it again and we will get a couple of those hog saugeyes like he had. we are not done with that lake yet. keep in touch.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tips twister, I appreciate them.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

You might want to try a float on the Tusc. when its not rising a foot per hour.  Some fine size eyes in there.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

its hard to keep track of mr twister anymore,now hes south of tappen,glad you guys are out there getting them.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

action, if you ever want to set something up on the river let me know. we talked about it early this spring. i am still game for some river fishing. maybe try again for your river tournament.


----------

